# Hoteles Internacionales en Lima *****



## ridoutt (May 22, 2009)

Hoteles Internacionales en Lima, Perú









*Ramada - USA*









Ramada Costa Del Sol Lima Airport









*Radisson (02) - USA *









Radisson Hotel Decapolis Miraflores









Radisson Hotel San Isidro









*JW Marriott - USA*









JW Marriott Lima Hotel & Casino









*Doubletree by Hilton - USA *









Doubletree El Pardo Hotel & Casino









*Best Western (03) - USA*









Best Western La Hacienda Hotel & Casino 









Best Western Embajadores









Best Western El Polo Apart Hotel & Suites









*Sheraton - USA*









Sheraton Lima Hotel, Convention Center & Casino









*Melia - España*









Melia Lima









*Swissotel - Suiza*









Swissotel Lima









*Summit (02) - USA*









Delfines Hotel & Casino









*Thunderbird Hotels - USA (05)*









Thunderbird Hotels Principal









Thunderbird Hotels Pardo









Thunderbird Hotels Suites & Casino Fiesta


















Thunderbird Hotels Bellavista









Thunderbird Hotels & Casino Carrera









Thunderbird El Pueblo Resort & Convention Center









*Sonesta Collection - USA*









Sonesta Hotel El Olivar









*Country Club Hotel - USA*









Country Club Hotel Lima









*Sofitel - Francia*









Sofitel Royal Park Lima









*Crowne Plaza - USA*









Crowne Plaza Lima









Orient Express - UK 









Miraflores Park Hotel









*Novotel - Francia*









Hotel Novotel Lima (Inaguracion 1 de Julio del 2009)









*Westin - USA*









Westin Libertador Lima (Inaguracion 2010)


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Muy buena recopilación, sólo me quedó una duda con respecto al Hotel Country Club, ya que tenía entendido que pertenece al Real Club pero es administrado por Los Portales. Actualmente hay un conflicto de intereses entre Los Portales y la cadena Sonesta, que quiere adquirir el hotel, aunque los socios del Real Club se oponen.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Sofitel también es francés. Al igual que el Novotel, forma parte de la cadena Accor.

Por otro lado, ni La Hacienda ni El Polo forman parte de Best Western en la actualidad.


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

muy bueno te falto el HILTON


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

michaelfer22 said:


> muy bueno te falto el HILTON


¿Cuál Hilton? En Lima actualmente tenemos la marca Double Tree by Hilton que es el de la foto. Hace poco se abrió otro hotel bajo esta misma marca pero en Paracas. Aún nos falta un hotel bajo la marca Hilton a secas.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy buen tema. Oferta hotelera de primera hay a montones en Lima, eso es muy bueno y es buena facghada para los foráneos visitantes de bolsillos llenos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que tal cantidad de hoteles, el que me más me gusta es el Radisson de Miraflores.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Te olvidaste del Crowne Plaza, Miraflores Park de Orient Express y el Libertador de San Isidro:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

En los Hoteles Thunderbird el último que pones "Casa Andina Private Collection" es el antiguo Caesar que ahora le pertenece a la marca peruana Casa Andina y no a Thunderbird.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ajá justamente iba a poner eso Sebas, es lo mismo que tenía yo entendido.

Excelente la vista de elevaciones de lujo. Muchos hoteles y variadas ofertas. Hay tambièn una increible variedad de hostales interesantes en Lima. Los cuales incluso se han instalado en casonas antiguas y de bella fachada tipo residencia.

En general hay muy buenas opciones y este thread resulta gratificante a la vista.


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

El Hotel Resort El Pueblo tambien cuenta, pues le pertenece a la cadena Thunderbird.

REFERENTE A LA CADENA THUNDERBIRD, hay que destacar que estos hoteles le pertenecio a la Caja Militar Policial, con el nombre de Hoteles Las americas. 
Recien en el 2007, en junio exactamente, se hace el trasapaso a los señores de Thunderbird, quienes son conocidos en centroamerica por sus famosos casinos Fiesta (hay ya uno instalado en el primer piso del hotel Thunderbird Suites ). En Lima es su primera incursion en el negocio hotelero a nivel mundial. Ellos conservaron el nombre Las Americas hasta mediados del 2008


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Asu y cuanto esta el mas barato.. chevre el tema ehh


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

algun dia habra un hilton lima con una gran torre sueño jjee


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

q buen conteo


----------



## luchop (Dec 26, 2007)

Sonesta/GHL Hotles es de Colombia no USA
Thunderbird es Panamena no Americana
Sofitel es Accor de Francia


----------



## pressplay (Mar 9, 2009)

el libertador siempre tan ficho :lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Què buena recopilaciòn.


----------



## ridoutt (May 22, 2009)

Tienes Razon Sofitel es de *Francia*. Ya lo corregi!

*Tim Walker, tejedor de sueños*

El fotógrafo inglés Tim Walker era el hombre ideal para representar el modo de vida "Life is Magnifique" (la vida es maravillosa). Podemos resumir el trabajo del artista diciendo que es una mezcla entre Lewis Carroll y Guy Bourdin: decoración fantasmagórica, retratos glamurosos y poco convencionales, modelos presentadas en situaciones provocativas y extraordinarias. Tim Walker adoptó con naturalidad la filosofía "Life is Magnifique" a través de cuatro imágenes visuales sin utilizar ningún tipo de efectos especiales.

*La mujer Sofitel*

La modelo francesa Aurélie Claudel ha sido elegida para simbolizar la elegancia francesa con la que el mundo sueña y representar la feminidad de la marca, que resalta la individualidad. Ha posado, por ejemplo, para Cosmopolitan, Vogue, Elle y desfilado en las pasarelas para los diseñadores más importantes.



J Block said:


> El Sofitel también es francés. Al igual que el Novotel, forma parte de la cadena Accor.
> 
> Por otro lado, ni La Hacienda ni El Polo forman parte de Best Western en la actualidad.


----------



## ridoutt (May 22, 2009)

El unico hotel de la familia *Hilton* en Lima es el Hotel Double Tree El Pardo en el distrito de Miraflores.

Aqui algunas fotos:

*Lobby*









*Pool Area*









*Senior Suite*









*Junius Buffet & Show*












michaelfer22 said:


> muy bueno te falto el HILTON


----------



## ridoutt (May 22, 2009)

J Block said:


> Te olvidaste del Crowne Plaza, Miraflores Park de Orient Express y el Libertador de San Isidro:



Ya agregue el Hotel Crowne Plaza Lima, Miraflores Park Hotel y Thunderbird El Pueblo Resort & Convention Center.

La cadena de hoteles *El Libertador* es peruana, por es no la agregue, ya que este thread es acerca de Cadenas de Hoteles *Internacionales* en Lima.

Gracias,


----------

